# Missing Dashcam footage



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

So I got a ticket today for not paying my parking fee (I blame my brother for calling me right when I parked and I got side tracked and forgot to feed the meter). So I figured it'd be cool to view the TeslaCam videos for when I got the ticket. The ticket said 11:09am but when I flip through the saved clips, there's nothing for that time. There were only 5 saved events for the day. Once when I parked, a couple times early afternoon when cars drove past me, and a couple times in the evening when people walked past my car.

Wouldn't someone grabbing my wiper to place a ticket under it trigger SentryCam and record an event? I flipped through all the video files for the day and didn't find any video of the officer leaving the ticket on my windshield.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> So I got a ticket today for not paying my parking fee (I blame my brother for calling me right when I parked and I got side tracked and forgot to feed the meter). So I figured it'd be cool to view the TeslaCam videos for when I got the ticket. The ticket said 11:09am but when I flip through the saved clips, there's nothing for that time. There were only 5 saved events for the day. Once when I parked, a couple times early afternoon when cars drove past me, and a couple times in the evening when people walked past my car.
> 
> Wouldn't someone grabbing my wiper to place a ticket under it trigger SentryCam and record an event? I flipped through all the video files for the day and didn't find any video of the officer leaving the ticket on my windshield.


Sentry is far from perfect. My parking spot at work has construction workers walking past it all day long and has anywhere from 20 to 100 triggers a day. yesterday it had 6 triggers. after work I went to a grocery store with an under ground garage and was in an isolated part of the garage with nobody else around and was parked for about 20 minutes and had 21 alerts! the only person near my car was me walking back to it!
a week or so earlier I was parked on the street and had a flyer left under my windshield wiper (coincidentally for a Tesla specific detailer) and it also was not triggered, but the random other people walking down the sidewalk and waiting at the nearby bus stop were triggers.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I never knew if there were events not recorded. It hadn’t bothered me before as motion alone doesn’t signify anything worth recording. But the fact that it didn’t record when someone physically touched my car is a bit disconcerting.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

They could have approached at just the right angle to be in front of the repeater cameras yet out of view of the front camera. A wiper lift is probably a very minor motion in the sense of the car vibrating. 

Sorry about your ticket...that sucks.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Frully said:


> They could have approached at just the right angle to be in front of the repeater cameras yet out of view of the front camera. A wiper lift is probably a very minor motion in the sense of the car vibrating.
> 
> Sorry about your ticket...that sucks.


That was my thinking/hope. As the dash cam always picks up a distant train that crosses the field of view of the camera. Even small things as subtle as trees moving in the wind seem to get picked up.

As for the ticket, doesn't bother me. Not to jinx it, but my city only charges $20. It's cheaper than the actual parking rates of downtown Chicago.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Make sure your flash stick is fast enough. I was getting spotty and jerky videos until I got the nice Samsung one.


----------

